# Costume using a Gas mask



## justletgo (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey from Australia 

Im after a few ideas for a really scary costume using a gas mask? anyone got any ideas. I was thinking something like the "miner" but open for more ideas, really looking for a good scare value.

Thanks


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I want one! lol I was just going to post about trying my hand at making a plague doctor mask and the gas mask would be a perfect base


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't have an exact idea, but do a quick image search on your favorite search engine for "Steam Punk"


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

First thing that popped into my head was the miner from "My Bloody Valentine"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179891/

Couple of posts regarding costume building:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...cs-my-latest-costume-my-bloody-valentine.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78297-pick-axe.html

You could also do a zombie apocalypse survivor with some military fatigues that are all hacked and bloody. Have creepy zombie makeup UNDER the mask and that way even if you aren't wearing it you're still scary.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

If you're a fan of Doctor Who you could go as The Empty Child. I have an old mask for when I was in the military that gets pulled out sometimes at Halloween.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

maybe a skeleton mask or melted face underneath the gas mask and some fx on your hands to make it look lie you were exposed to some poison or something


----------



## Richbeast (Aug 22, 2012)

neomage2021 said:


> maybe a skeleton mask or melted face underneath the gas mask and some fx on your hands to make it look lie you were exposed to some poison or something


Have you seen this guy from gore galore... I was playing aound with getting a gas mask and some extra hoses... to make an atempt at something at least like it.


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

I use a gass mask many times a year at a haunted house I work at. I do a bio haz zombie type of setup. I am also 6.5 so when people see me at my hight coming at them with.a blue jumpsuit with glowing hand prints on it you can imagin what they are thinking. I want to get some lighting for it this yr I was thinking el lighting or leds. Dony know my time is short right now. If you have any questions about how to really make it work as far as mannorism just let me know.


----------

